# Suggested Ammo?



## afishhunter (Dec 30, 2014)

The Everglades has Python Control hunts every so often. The goal is to eliminate them, since they are an invasive species, and do considerable damage to the native wildlife. More so than even ferral housecats.

What ammo would you suggest for hunting Python?
Would a .440 to .455 lead round ball be sufficient, or would a .65 or larger be better?
Some of the snakes harvested have exceeded 12 foot.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

OO Buckshot. Fired from a 12 ga shotgun.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm with Henry.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Henry's approach is probably the best and smartest but from a guy that hunts snakes, ( not those snakes) but snakes if you bounce a 44cal. lead ball off his noggin at over 200fps. from a yard or so away and he's still commin. Resort to plan B.... What Henry and Winnie said!


----------



## afishhunter (Dec 30, 2014)

Actually, 0000 Buckshot is my preference, but some parentless lower than slime p.o.s. stole my guns.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I don't know anything about pythons. But I have enough hatred for snakes that I would give it a try. If a frame wouldn't do it, I'd take a starship. If lead didn't work maybe some kind of fletchet. I guess I've grown up fighting them and don't have much tolerance for them


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I bought a 3/8 inch silicone ice cube tray some time ago and I poured up a bunch of 3/8 inch lead cubes. Heavy with sharp corners and edges and much more massive than a 3/8 lead ball. It's what I would use.

winnie


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

A machete, a moab or fast feet . Im curious, what does the local agency suggest for killing them, other than calling animal control. What does animal control suggest?


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

After a quick Google it seemed they are being hunter and euthanized. Thousand dollars or so per snake. Wildlife Management seemed to have created themselves a very good job for life.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

afishhunter said:


> The Everglades has Python Control hunts every so often. The goal is to eliminate them, since they are an invasive species, and do considerable damage to the native wildlife. More so than even ferral housecats.
> 
> What ammo would you suggest for hunting Python?
> Would a .440 to .455 lead round ball be sufficient, or would a .65 or larger be better?
> Some of the snakes harvested have exceeded 12 foot.


If you must, I would use a 1/2 inch wheel weight cut off and wear a good pair of running shoes!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Check YouTube there is a video of someone using a slingshot to kill a rattle snake


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Knowing Pythons... Firstly they are an ambush killer - And for their size they're pretty easy to miss - and step on... Secondly their eyesights not that great - so good chance of you being mistaken as food - so getting bitten is a risk. Then being they have dirty mouths - be sure to have a tetanus shot - and their teeth like to snap off in the bites (fine needle like). So If I were going after them - I'd actually probably go for a handgun - 22LR probably OK - but I'd go 357, also I'd take a buddy just in case.

The snake cull guys use an air rifle BTW.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Matthew, Matthew, Matthew...

A handgun? Seriously? .357? lol

Hank called it with the 12 gauge but I think he was being facetious about the buckshot. At least I hope he was. 

Heavy Field Load is the call. You can get a big box of Federals at Walmart for a meager sum.

A decent pump gun, a little Steely Dan playing in your ear pro- you'll be making python mash all day.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Between the eyes - between the eyes... could always one ironic and use a colt python (even with shot shells)... Just find it easier carrying a handgun over a shotgun (or a rifle). Shotgun is obviously a lot easier though. 22LR I'm sure are cheaper than shotgun shells. Pythons have thin skulls - but shot placement is crucial - at least they'll stay fairly still for you


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I've never seen a Python in the wild, but have seen a Reticulated Python that was about 20 feet long kill a chicken. That happened at Utapao AFB in Thailand. For a big snake, I was amazed at how fast ol' Pete could move. I highly recommend staying a fair distance away from big snakes, and using more gun than you think you need. I wouldn't even think about about going after Pythons with a slingshot. About 20 years ago I discovered a 7 feet long Boa inside my house. I shot it in the head with .22 shot, which stunned it long enough for my son ansd me to drag it into the back yard where I shot it in the head with a .22 hollow point. When we disposed of it 3 hours later, it was still moving. BTW, a Python bite is bad enough, but not the real danger. If a big one gets you wrapped and you don't have a couple of buddies to unwrap it, you are dead. NEVER go after big constrictors alone.


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

You know what these snakes can't be killed enough, buy a .50 Magnum revolver, or a .50 Barret or a 12 gauge shooting slugs

Sent from my XT830C using Tapatalk


----------

